# Steve Novak



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

After watching some short clips of him on Youtube, I'm beginning to think that we got a really good deal selecting Novak at 32nd. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJV46_uyZsY&search=steve novak

He's not as slow and unathletic as previously claimed. He can actually come off screens, catch, and shoot quickly. There is also a clip of him doing a reverse dunk. Pretty impressive for a 6,10 small forward with a nasty stroke. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTbm4VhO8L4&search=steve novak

He can very possibly turn out to be a poor man's Peja.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Haha, on that dunk clip, he is soft to the rim...should have slammed it down the rim's throat!


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

He's always going to be very impressive against summer league and below average competition, the question is whether he will be a defensive liability in the NBA and be able to shoot over the amazing athletes that play SF in the NBA.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, he is 6'9, he can be taught defense, and he can chomp some miracle pills to make him taller than Yao.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Well, he is 6'9, he can be taught defense, and he can chomp some miracle pills to make him taller than Yao.


in the long run, i would rather have a guy who is 6'9 that can play defense and teach him to shoot later.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Rockets biggest lack isn't defense though..it is offense.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

He needs to bulk up some more. He's tall enough to fill in at PF.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Padgett? Or a poor man's Padgett?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Rich man's Padgett, Middle-class man's Peja S.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Peja isn't a world-class athlete either, and his release is actually quite low. It's a wonder how HIS defensive inadequacies are covered up.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Peja isn't a world-class athlete either, and his release is actually quite low. It's a wonder how HIS defensive inadequacies are covered up.



he is still known as a defensive liability - ofcourse this is covered up somewhat by his outstanding shooting, and he is deceptively quick in my opinion and can finish around the rim, and is built solidly - i needn't mention his 3 pt shooting ability. I don't know about a low release but he releases it lightning quick, which combined with his height is impossible to pressure much. If Novak can just bulk up and maintain his shooting performance at the NBA level he will be like Peja for us, and if he can learn better D he will be a real star...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't want Novak to be just like Peja.
Novak seems to be better. He is consistent. He doesn't choke on big game, not like Peja.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> I don't want Novak to be just like Peja.
> Novak seems to be better. He is consistent. He doesn't choke on big game, not like Peja.


Oooo, we might be a little ahead of ourselves if we scoff at the notion of Novak being like Peja. Remember that Peja scored 28 ppg a few years back. I would take that any day.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Matt Bullard?


That it was I think you guys have with Novak!


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> Matt Bullard?
> 
> 
> That it was I think you guys have with Novak!





hey don't knock Air Bullard - he's a good tv commentator


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

sounds like a Klye Korver(sp)


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

So what if Novak doesn't play defense...Eddie House for the PHO Suns is a great firecracker for offense, and his D isn't heard 'round the world. Think of a white Eddie House, except taller.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

All I gotta say, is please be better than Air Bullard:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Theres no doubt that he will be better than Bullard..
Lets just hope he'll be better than Richard "The Pistol" Petruska:


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

:curse:


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

jworth said:


> All I gotta say, is please be better than Air Bullard:


Now I know where the NBA logo comes from!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> Now I know where the NBA logo comes from!


haha I didn't notice it but he does look similar to the logo in that pic.



CbobbyB said:


> Theres no doubt that he will be better than Bullard..
> Lets just hope he'll be better than Richard "The Pistol" Petruska:


Now this is just wrong.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The guy on the NBA logo is actually Jerry West. Yes, he is the guy who most of Rockets fans are hating right now.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Now I know where the NBA logo comes from!


yep...


----------

